# Ultra cyclist Leah Goldstein has made history by becoming the first woman to win the brutal Race Across America.



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Leah Goldstein makes history by becoming first female cyclist to win Race Across America







*

Leah Goldstein, 52, won the 3,000 mile (4,800km) long endurance race in a time of 11 d 3 h 3 m at an average speed of 11.8mph.

Leah previously competed in the event in 2019, when she won the women's solo category, breaking the previous record by 12 hours.

This year's course, beginning in Oceanside, California, climbed 175,000 feet and crossed 12 states, before finishing at City Dock in Annapolis, Maryland.

Leah saw off fierce competition to take a historic victory at the race, which was first established in 1982.

During the race, the organisers posted on Facebook, giving an insight into the gruelling day to day life of the eventual winner.

They said: "Goldstein has reportedly changed her sleep schedule from what she did in 2019.

"Last time she alternated between taking a 90-minute and a three-hour sleep each night. This year she is sticking to three hours for a deeper REM cycle and that seems to be working better.

"She has chapped lips, saddle sores - all the usual things that come with RAAM. But aside from those expected issues, she seems to be holding strong."

Speaking at the finish, Leah's teammate, Connie Cantrell, said: "Actions will always speak louder than words in my book.

"Make your actions speak volumes and don't be afraid to calmly tell someone that their snap judgment in words is incorrect. Use your own words to spread kindness. Don't let anyone's words label you."

Born in Canada, Leah was raised in Israel and she spent 9 years in the Israeli special forces before embarking on a career as a professional road cyclist.









Leah Goldstein makes history by becoming first female cyclist to win Race Across America


The 52-year-old completed 'the toughest bicycle race in the world' in a time of 11 days 3 hours and 3 minutes




road.cc


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

This should be posted in General!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Powerful. Inspirational. Awesome. 
=sParty


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

chazpat said:


> This should be posted in General!


And the Over 50 forum


----------



## uzurpator (Dec 8, 2005)

Three people finished, twelve participated ( which is a ~50% drop from 2019 ) and the number of DNFs is extraordinarily high. Is this really the victory you want to tout as 'historic'? Because from my POV it is merely circumstantial.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Wow tough critic!

3000+ miles (4,800km) 16-18 hours of saddle time each day for 11 days. Facing many challenges (e.g. nutrition, hydration, sleep deprivation and environmental conditions) which could affect physiological, perceptual, psychological, and performance variables. She finished and placed first.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

*and on the ignore list uzurpator goes !*


----------



## uzurpator (Dec 8, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> 3000+ miles (4,800km) 16-18 hours of saddle time each day for 11 days. Facing many challenges (e.g. nutrition, hydration, sleep deprivation and environmental conditions) which could affect physiological, perceptual, psychological, and performance variables. She finished and placed first.


Point status: missed.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

uzurpator said:


> Three people finished, twelve participated ( which is a ~50% drop from 2019 ) and the number of DNFs is extraordinarily high. Is this really the victory you want to tout as 'historic'? Because from my POV it is merely circumstantial.


It's a race, everyone is dealing with the same conditions and circumstances on race day (days). There's no special treatment and amongst the people who were in it she came out as the winner.

If someone else wanted to win it they should have shown up. In Formula 1 if the top three teams DNF or DNS you end up with a mid field team winning. That mid field team was still the fastest on that day.


----------



## uzurpator (Dec 8, 2005)

Fajita Dave said:


> It's a race, everyone is dealing with the same conditions and circumstances on race day (days).


You are correct. Yet I can't shake off the feeling that if in 2021 there were 12 solo riders, and in 2019 there were 38, there might have been some unspecified issue of unknown origin in play. Just a hunch.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

uzurpator said:


> Three people finished, twelve participated ( which is a ~50% drop from 2019 ) and the number of DNFs is extraordinarily high. Is this really the victory you want to tout as 'historic'? Because from my POV it is merely circumstantial.


She trained. She showed up. She road. She raced. She finished first. She was declared the participant with the fastest time in the race. She was declared the winner. She, along with me, declares you to be a dumb ass.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ Wow tough critic!
> 
> 3000+ miles (4,800km) 16-18 hours of saddle time each day for 11 days. Facing many challenges (e.g. nutrition, hydration, sleep deprivation and environmental conditions) which could affect physiological, perceptual, psychological, and performance variables. She finished and placed first.


I'd say Uzurpator is an arsehole, but yeah, "tough critic" is a nice way to put it. As usual, commenting from the safety of a cubicle tends to create those kinds of folks.

I took two months to ride cross country and it was lots of work, longest days were ~ 100 miles, but also had some short days and some days off, I can't imagine doing it in eleven days, talk about saddle sore!

Amazing effort, lots of DNF suggests tough conditions, so an even more impressive win.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> I'd say Uzurpator is an arsehole, but yeah, "tough critic" is a nice way to put it. As usual, commenting from the safety of a cubicle tends to create those kinds of folks.


And he's never ever wrong!


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I wanted to make a joke about being unimpressed by the "girl" part because I follow Courtney Dewalter in the ultra running world. Seems the playing field is much more level the longer the distance.

BUT...someone had to ruin the mood.









238 Miles On Foot: Courtney Dauwalter Wins Moab Ultra


Courtney Dauwalter finished the Moab 240 in two days, 9 hours, and 59 minutes. She was faster than any of the men in the pack, beating the second-place finisher by more than 10 hours.




gearjunkie.com







uzurpator said:


> You are correct. Yet I can't shake off the feeling that if in 2021 there were 12 solo riders, and in 2019 there were 38, there might have been some unspecified issue of unknown origin in play. Just a hunch.


How were your results?


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

For sure the longer the distance the less gender seems to matter. Women kick ass in ultra endurance.

I crewed for my wife running ultras and the top women are usually pretty close to the men. The longer the distance the closer women get or win in Courtney's case


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

Who cares how many people showed up. Riding/racing across the entire country in 11 DAYS is absolutely amazing. She did the work, she turned herself inside out, and it paid off. Congratulations, Leah.


----------



## Clyde Ride (Jun 7, 2019)

uzurpator said:


> Point status: missed.


Point quality: low.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I also learned through this podcast with Rich Roll, is that Leah Goldstein... follows a *plant based diet*! What a champ  

From Rich's podcast intro: 



> Don't set limits. Never quit. And turn your pain into fuel.
> 
> After winning the Bantamweight World Kickboxing Championship at just 17 years old, Leah walked away from a bright future in competitive martial arts to join the Israeli Defense Force, becoming a Krav Maga specialist and the first female Elite Commando Instructor before a storied career as an undercover Special Forces intelligence officer.
> In yet another dramatic life pivot, Leah then embarked on a professional cycling career. A devastating crash ended her Olympic dreams, her pro career, and nearly her life. After being told she might not walk again and certainly would never race again, Leah remained undaunted, ultimately reinventing herself once again as an ultra-distance cyclist.
> ...


Link RAAM Victor Leah Goldstein Turns Pain Into Fuel: Life Pivots & The Power of A No Quit, No Limit Attitude


----------

